
Geometry of space and counterspace - perpetualcrayon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72pjGA-1EuI
======
perpetualcrayon
Looks like this guy is pretty polarizing. Wasn't trying to troll here. Rather,
I'm just really not very knowledgeable in this area, and was interested in
hearing opinions here on what he's trying to explain.

